# Fertility crystals



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all i was just wondering if anyone knew where i could get the fertility crystals in glasgow? or online  like the wee braclets or rings or something that can help i really believe that people get these and they are supposed to help?


----------



## lil-richy (Sep 5, 2011)

desparate2bmummy said:


> Hi all i was just wondering if anyone knew where i could get the fertility crystals in glasgow? or online  like the wee braclets or rings or something that can help i really believe that people get these and they are supposed to help?


I know there are a few sellers on Ebay that sell Fertility Bracelets. Dont know if they are all the correct crystals they are using but you could easily look up the crystals on the internet to see what qualities each one has xxxxx


----------



## Kaela (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi there, I found this:

http://www.healingcrystals.com/Crystals_for_Fertility_Infertility_Articles_1277.html

Which goes over the affects of different fertility crystals - on other sites the common ones seems to be rose quartz, black onyx, carnelian and moonstone.

There's this shop: 
http://www.thebead.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Gemstones_890.html
Which is on Keith Street in Partick and sells different gemstone beads with which you could make your own bracelet (beadings not too hard - use some elastic and a good glue and there you have a bracelet). 
There's also this place: http://www.opal-moon.com/index.htm

Have to say I haven't bought from either of them, usually I get my gemstone beads online; espcially carnelian as its cheaper. Rose Quartz is probably the easiest to get and is in most spiritual type shops. Moonstone is more specialist and usually more expensive, though it is a very pretty.

I have used the following online shop before and found their service quite good each time I've used them: 
http://www.manchesterminerals.co.uk/acatalog/Bead_Necklaces.html
Note: some of the beads are only temporarily strung so check before you buy. They also sell tumbled stones, which you could just carry about in a pocket.

Hope that is of some help


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

thank you for your help ladies i am trying it from every aspect im booking myself in for hypnosis etc aswell


----------

